# China Construction Bank



## zhan_yi_hao (Mar 17, 2016)

大家好！I have a bank account with CCB which has a Union Pay card. I want to know, if I use it to withdraw money from an ATM in the UK, what fees will I have to pay?


----------



## zhan_yi_hao (Mar 17, 2016)

I managed to find the answer. At the time of writing, it's 1% + 12RMB. I hope this proves useful for someone


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

ICC Bank charges 2% and the UK bank may also charge for converting from RMB to GB Pounds.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

